# Kenwood's Strength training Dedication...



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

Well This will my Strength Training Journal. I will try to setup a program and post it in a few seconds.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

No more journals.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

i can make asmany journals as i want.  . i will stick to this journal for atleast for awhile


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

God ( ROB) please make it stop


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> God ( ROB) please make it stop


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

my routine will be this: i call this program: *The Kenwood Intensity Of Strength And Power!*


*Friday:* 
*Db presses 4sets 3-5reps
Incline Db press 4sets 3-5reps
Military press 4sets 3-5reps
Dips 4sets 3-5reps*

*Wednesday:* 
*Deadlifts 5sets 3reps
Squats 5sets 3reps
Lunges 5sets 6-8reps*

*Monday:*
*Rows 4sets 3-5reps
one arm rows 4sets 3-5reps
wg pullups 4sets 6-8reps
Shrugs 4sets 6-8reps*


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 1, 2006)

kenwood said:


> my routine will be this: i call this program: *The Kenwood Destruction Of Strength And Power!*



You might not realize this, but the destruction of strength and power would mean not having any. Go back to school.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> You might not realize this, but the destruction of strength and power would mean not having any. Go back to school.



     lmfsa. this calls for an edit


----------



## MyK (Oct 1, 2006)

sweet!! this is awesome! 


Kenwood has the best journals!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

and well since i jsut did a push workout today(sunday) i will have to reorder my program. so that any push shit is at the end of the week. which now i got it setup thats way


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> Join Date: May 2005
> Location: 2 steps ahead of you!
> Age: 100
> Posts: 9,217



2steps ahead of me and since ur 100yrs old i can kick your feet out from underneath ur ass and make you eat the pavement.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

Supplements will be: Ironmaglab supps

CEE,Nitro4,and maximum pump. also caffeine before workout(200mg)

eating like a horse everday too(clean tho  )

*Represent IronMagLab And Rob!*


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

goals: bench over 300 by the end of the year 
deadlift 405lbs by the end of the year 
Squat more than i do by the end of the year  lol


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

well crap. my back is sore as hheck and i'm suppose to train it today. its stiff a stuff


----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2006)

kenwood said:


> 2steps ahead of me and since ur 100yrs old i can kick your feet out from underneath ur ass and make you eat the pavement.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

screw it...i'll just lift...just took 15 pills and gonna take a shower then go...


----------



## goob (Oct 2, 2006)

kenwood said:


> screw it...i'll just lift...just took 15 pills and gonna take a shower then go...



They were joking Kenwood, Viagra does not improve strength....and 15's way too many. Tough doesen't even need take that many.  

Although you may see gains go through the roof elsewhere......


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

*10-2-06*

*well just now got done training. (80min workout) here she is:*

*bentover Rows:* 
*135x5
185x5
195x3
205x3*

*One-arm rows:*
*70x5
100x5
120x3
120x3*

*Wg Pullups:*
*bw+ 10 x 5
bw + 10x 5*

*Chinups:*
*Bwx10
bw + 25x 5*

*Preacher curls: *
*50x12
70x8
50x12*

*supplements: *
*Pre workout: Maximum Pump
Nitro4
CEE*

*Post Workout:*
*CEE*


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

80 minutes to complete 15 sets?  Why so long between sets?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> 80 minutes to complete 15 sets?  Why so long between sets?



ahh it was about 2-3min between sets


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

on bench i widend my grip so my elbows were flared and my pinky's were wraped around the power rings and i did acouple reps(with the bar) and i got more of a stretch in my chest also  . i dunno if i can do more weight or not..but i will find out next wednesday  

also on todays workout posted above...it was more around 60min. started at 4:15 and ended at 5:10


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I go even wider than that! I go with my ring fingers around the ring. Have always did that and my chest and tris are easily my best 2 bodyparts.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I go even wider than that! I go with my ring fingers around the ring. Have always did that and my chest and tris are easily my best 2 bodyparts.



well this grip is kinda wide for me.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 3, 2006)

10/3/06   no workout today...supps: caffeine, cee and nitro 4


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

*10/3/06 ...push...tried max on bench*

*
bench:
135x5
185x5
225x6
235x3
245x3
285x1
315x-----
305x---

was pissed cause i knew i coulda got 305 but then my brilliant ass though " hey why dont i just jump to 315   "

then i did rack lockouts:
225x0   i need to strengthen my lockout
185x5
185x3
185x5

then did the rotator cuff exercise mike suggested

each arm: 10x8, 16x8

then did 2sets of tricep kickbacks:
15x8 both arms for 2sets.*


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

btw, my previous P.R on bench is 295. i heard when ur attepmting a new bench p.r never do your old one.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)

Riiiight, so you could have gotten another 10 LB's on your bench.  I forgot you go up 10 LB's a week...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Riiiight, so you could have gotten another 10 LB's on your bench.  I forgot you go up 10 LB's a week...



dude stfu i dunno what your problem is. maybe your just jealous  


btw, supps today were: MP, CEE, Nitro4, And Caffeine


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood said:


> dude stfu i dunno what your problem is. maybe your just jealous
> 
> 
> btw, supps today were: MP, CEE, Nitro4, And Caffeine



He's just concerned with you overdoing it.  

BigDyl can bench press 9018lb's. But he's been working out for 4025 years, his original spotter was moses, and he worked out with Hercules and Atlas. It's all in the history books, you'll learn it next term at school.
That's why he thinks you can't go up 10lb's a week.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

my chest is getting pretty sore. i widend my grip to a perfect grip today and got more of a stretch in the pecs.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I would do the rotator cuff exercises at the end of a workout.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

alright..its  actually my 2nd time doing them and the 1st time i did em at the end.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I just figure it should be that way so you use all of your energy whenever you really need it. I wouldnt waste what little effort you do have to use on rotators for them.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



lol


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Where do you get those damn things? I love em.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey kenwood... what do you do for grip strength?  BTW, you look pretty puny to me - you should eat more protein IMO...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

great Stack here-  I suggest it to anybody lloking for some good quality supps that are not expensive and over hyped.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Where do you get those damn things? I love em.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

MyK said:


>



lol someones angry


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

getting ready to go workout.. after i crap lol


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

*10-4-06*

*today was pull..didnt feel to good..actually went light

lat-pulldowns- 
70x8
100x8
110x8

rows-
135x8
135x8
135x10

chinups:
3sets of bw chins for 8reps each set

cc curls:
30x8
30x8

ez bar curls:
50x8
50x10

then a few wrist exercises
rev. wrist bb curls
50x12
50x12
then standing wrist curls behind back
50x15
135x8

that was it.  supps: MP,CEE, Nitro4 and *caffeine


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

chest is pretty sore from the new grip(better grip). from the good stretch in the chest i got.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

not working out again till next monday. me and my dad are tearing down this garage by are house and gonna rebuild it and move are weights and stuff out there. kinda like our own gym.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

Great news! ... i'm getting an eliptical  so i can do 20min of cardio on my off days  . i like doing cardio on an eliptical, my knees hurt when i run.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Elipitical's are fantastic! I love doing cardio on those.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Elipitical's are fantastic! I love doing cardio on those.



yeah i know  . they dont put pressure on my knees and stuff. plus their fun


----------



## kenwood (Oct 7, 2006)

*this journal is officially closed! *


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2006)

no it isn't.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 7, 2006)

bloodied bastards


----------



## kenwood (Oct 8, 2006)

well gonna start eating clean..around 2500-3000cals. to start with and cardio 3x's a week and weights 4x's aweek. hopefully make some good gains  . like i said before. were tearing down part of our barn and finishing what we started 2years ago. we tore down part of it a few years  ago and we left the garage part still standing and now were tearing that down too. we are going to rebuild that part of it and are going to make a room for weights(kinda like a gym) and the other part for storage and the rest for tools and for our hogs and etc that we already have. i will upload a pic of what it looks like now.  .....cant wait ta train tomorrow.


----------



## assassin (Oct 8, 2006)

ok that's a good check point kenwood , go on and make a new journal , meet you there !!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

push workout

Bench: 
135x8
185x8
225x6

incline:
135x8
155x8
155x8(light)

db OH press: 30x8
30x10
40x10

dips(went light)
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

decline situps:
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

tricep ext-
20x8(both ARMS)
20x6(same)


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

cardio tomorrow


----------



## kenwood (Oct 10, 2006)

no cardio was done today


----------



## kenwood (Oct 16, 2006)

well time to jumpstart this baby.... today was push. went kinda light 

incline:
40x10
50x8
70x8

decline: 70x6
50x8
50x10

dips: bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

db seated OH press:
50x6
40x8
40x8
then did tricep extensions, where your seated and you take the db behind your head and raise it straight up:

did 2hands 1set for 8reps and w/40lbs

then i did one hand ones for 6reps w/20lbs db's for 2sets

that was it. was pretty light


----------



## kenwood (Oct 16, 2006)

btw, diet was clean today..i went to a b-day party and they offered me cake and cra and turned it down lol actually 3x's  . 

i dont really like sweet foods(cake, twinkies, candy) stuff like that that has icing and is sweet.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

nice workout


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

no workout today. will do some cardio in a lil bit


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

damn...did 10min of HIIT running outside and it killed on my knees!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

tomorrow is my pull workout. hoping to be a great one


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

kenwood said:


> damn...did 10min of HIIT running outside and it killed on my knees!



You're supposed to run on your feet.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

today was pull went alright and sorta light

rows:
135x5
135x8
135x8

wg pullups:
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

chinups:
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

did 2sets of lat pulldowns.

then.....

one arm preacher curls:
20x8
20x8
20x10

hammercurls(love these  )
20x8
20x8
20x10

then did a few rev./hammer/wrist curls supersetted.

that was it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You're supposed to run on your feet.




Looking good in here Kenwood! Keep it up.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks Rocco  .

biceps and forearms and back are really sore today  . 

will do cardio in a lil bit.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 19, 2006)

just did 30min. of cardio  moderate cardio on stationary bike.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 20, 2006)

yesterday was legs

did squats

135x5
225x5
225x5   light.

then did some deads
315x5
345x2
365x1 easily done


----------

